
Dotfiles for insane productivity in bash, git, and vim - skwp
http://yanpritzker.com/2011/11/17/dotfiles-for-ultimate-productivity-in-bash-and-vim/
======
macmac
link in article is broken. Should be <https://github.com/skwp/dotfiles>

